# Which clutch do I need? 1994 Fiat Hymer Ducato 2.5td



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi

Gloucester Road Gearboxes are ready to fit my reconditioned gearbox , but I have burnt the clutch in the final act of getting it off the road whilst stuck in 5th. They are recommending replacement, which I agree with. They are not sure which clutch will work. Any clear guidance would be very gratefully received. Last time (<2 years ago) the people that fitted it gave the reg number to a local parts supplier and it worked fine, but GRGB have said their 3 suppliers are not sure which clutch will fit.

Thanks, NS


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

your vin number is the best reference for parts.
maybe sprinta could help you. send him a PM he knows about clutches.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you contact Brownhills parts dept. they are very helpful.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Had a brainwave and called the people that sourced it last time. Got a part number, called the Bristol branch, £70 delivered. Had a call about 1230 today and Velma is fully working, recon gearbox, new clutch, road tested and ready to go. Including the new clutch, labour, fluids £1515. It cost me £505 to get it from Falmouth to Bristol as I had run out of Green Flag trips.

I will pick it up in the next couple of days, but currently if anyone has gearbox replacement needs I would recommend Gloucester Road Gearboxes. They had it fixed within 24 hours. Wish I had gone there 2 years ago! 12,000 mile, 12 month warranty.

NS


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to hear you are back on the road.

cabby


----------

